# Who's got the scoop...??



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

On what's in store for Northern MASS and SO. NH tonite and tomorrow??? The NECN meteorologist is already "copping" a "hard to predict" snowfall amounts plea...LOL

I guess I'll mount up the plow tomorrow just to be on the safe side...


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

ya havnt heard to much....NECN saying somthing like 1 inch for us, and maybe 2-4 southern Nh, and 6-8 maine ...

got one truck hooked up a coulpe hours ago, and after the morning forcast well hook the other up if needed..come on snowwwwww!!!!!!!


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Ive learned the hard way.......hook up alllllll the trucks and let them sit.....much better than trusting the weather mans coating to an inch prediction and ending up with 5" Suit em up, and fill the tanks.....be on standby, and keep looking out the window.....


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Well that was a bust...weathermen got it WAY wrong...basically just a dusting.

Some more coming over the weekend and into the new year...waiting game. 

We were spoiled by the early rash of snowstorms between 12/3 and 12/20.


----------

